# Just installed Sub & Amp



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I finally got the balls to install my sub and amp myself. 
I had my Rockford Fosgate 10" P3 & p400-2 just gathering dust in the closet. I was even debating selling them. But I drove around and picked up the easiest tap in harness that best buy had and got a $30 amp install kit from Wall-Mart and 14 gauge speaker wire. 
I started around 8 pm and finished up at midnight.
GF was bugging me to go to bed so I had to just leave everything all messy. But it works and its amazing.

The last thing I need to buy is a add a circuit.then I will just tuck everything in.



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Not bad for something you just had lying around. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice! How does it sound?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah this stuff was In my last car. Right before I traded it in, I yanked the sub and the two amps. The second amp I have laying around is a kicker 350w 4ch. 

But yeah this was the first time I've installed a amp myself. I just used tapped into the left rear speaker. 

I am SO Surprised that it worked so easily.

I ran the power and the remote wire on the left side under the panel.
Then ran the RCA wires on the right side of the car. For the ground I ran it to the backseat bracket (late night, first bolt I found) 

When I turned it on I forgot to plug the RCA's into the harness and power the harness but pulled the onstar fuse and pushed the wire in to get a test run(btw that fuse always has power going to it even when car is off) so I need to buy the add a circuit later on today if stores are open lol 

Which fuse # do we add the circuit to #6 ?? 

Yeah this sub hits just as hard as when it was in my old car, the only thing I wish I had was a bass remote switch for the amp lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

I put mine on the rear auxiliary outlet fuse using an add-a-circuit.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here are some basic pics. @ work right now so yeah lol

Like I said earlier I didn't have time to tuck everything in. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Good work, and hi5 for not mounting the amp to the sub box.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Update on my sub and amp*

I am upgrading to a 10" IDMAX sub paired with a Hifonics Brutus 1200.1

Since I am only using one sub I got the 2ohm so that I can wire it to 1ohm and get the max wattage out of the Brutus.

I got the IDMAX sub for $200 shipping was free.
The brutus was $157 shipping was free.

Just got them in today and the comparison between my 10" Rockford Fosgate P3 and the IDMAX is pretty awesome.




























The IDMAX wasn't able to fit in the same box, new sub is defiantly bigger

I have already asked X to build me a box to pair with. But just waiting on the funds on my end. Hopefully this will be in soon  


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The size of that motor on the 10" never ceases to amaze me. It's huge! What's even more incredible is that the sub will take 1000W RMS of power and still have a moving mass in the 120 gram range. 

Can't wait to start building your box.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok just sent the $$ to x. He will prob be finishing the box with in 2 weeks.
He's also sending my rear 6.5" speakers for the rear doors as well as some rear baffles he made for me.

Here are some pics of the new amp.














This is the back side

















Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

That's one clean looking amp. I talked to an industry expert a few days ago about these. Hifonics had quite a journey over the years. They were once among the best, then got bought out when the conglomerations rolled in and quality suffered. Ever since they started to CEA certify their amps, they've made a real comeback. You'll be quite happy with that amp. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just mounted both my amps yesterday. The design of the back seat makes it hard to have flexibility where you mount them. I also put 1/2" rubber grommets to lift the surface area and help dissipate heat. 









I also routed and mounted the bass boost controller. I couldn't really find a good spot under the dash so I mounted it in my coin hole. Luckly Don (from sounddeadnershowdown.com) gave me some samples of his "super velcro", so no drilling was required. I also routed the flat wire under the rubber piece and got a clean look as well.























Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Looking good! I am just starting to get my pieces for same setup with the exception of sub, X recommended a 12 for me. But that **** 10" looks killer. Where did you order from? I used to have a Hifonics Hercules back in the day. Great amps, love the pricing that they have now.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The sub was from sonicelectronix.com

The amp was on back order so I went through eBay and found a company that was selling them brand new. I believe it came from NY.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

How do your components sound?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love my components (image dynamics CTX6.5-cs) they sound awesome. The tweets are lil hot but all you have to do is open up the crossover and put them at -3db or 0db(depending on your preference). That will balance them out with the 6.5's.

I highly recommend that you talk to X and get the brackets made by him rather than getting the plastic ones.

I believe they are getting 60-65 watts per channel from the amp and that is plenty. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> I love my components (image dynamics CTX6.5-cs) they sound awesome. The tweets are lil hot but all you have to do is open up the crossover and put them at -3db or 0db(depending on your preference). That will balance them out with the 6.5's.
> 
> I highly recommend that you talk to X and get the brackets made by him rather than getting the plastic ones.
> 
> ...



X is going to be doing my install. I will def be using the custom brackets, the plastic ones just sound awful. Thanks for the info on your components.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just got my amp installation kit today from knukonceptz.com.
Prob get it installed tomorrow afternoon after work.








Most Likely I'll wire up my Rockford Fosgate p3d2 and wire it down to 4ohms. so I can at least have some bass while I wait for my box.
The P3 is rated at 400rms and the Brutus will produce [email protected] 4 ohms.
I'll also be able to test out the amp w/ the bass remote 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I finished wiring up the Brutus today. 














Didn't take that long at all.
I also hooked up my p3. 







Everything worked with out a single prob.
+1 for the Brutus and knukonceptz wiring kit!
I can't wait till I get my IDmax hooked up.

**Btw 0 gauge will NOT fit the Brutus. 4 gauge is the biggest that will fit in the terminal. 4 gauge barely fits as it is.**
Just a heads up so you don't buy too big of wire. Plus the differce in price from 4 to 0 is pretty steep (but this is great quality).

(Kolossus wire)
4 gauge is $1.55/ft
0 gauge is $3.95/ft
4 gauge kit $52.50
0 gauge kit $132.00

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, sonic has priced all of the image dynamics to clear them out so they will not be carrying the brand anymore.

This was said 2 days ago on a audio forum after the guy called about a sold out product.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Just so everyone knows, sonic has priced all of the image dynamics to clear them out so they will not be carrying the brand anymore.
> 
> This was said 2 days ago on a audio forum after the guy called about a sold out product.
> 
> ...


This might have something to do with ID getting ready to roll out their V4 lineup of IDMax and IDQ subs. It's actually pretty exciting, since they'll have an IDMax15 for the first time. I expect it to be a real monster of a sub. 

Either way, this is better for all of us. Get some quality subs for cheap. I still can't wrap my head around the $200 price tag on the IDMax10. It will be a long time before anyone finds a sub of that caliber for that cheap again, if ever. That sub is a JL 10W7 killer. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I guess my audio is complete 

Andrei personally dropped off and installed my box while we were at the cruze meet in Ohio yesterday. He also brought my brackets and 6.5" subs for the rear doors.








These suckers are very responsive And change fz very smoothly.
Very surprised for what they are.








Yeah this guy is still breaking in, but can still make you smile @ 1/2 volume.
It actually made my rearview mirror drop 3" lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm glad those 6.5" subs are working well. They'll play to full excursion with little power and are indeed responsive. Those are the ones I can build a sub box with that can be mounted underneath the rear deck. I only have a few left though so I won't be building many of those boxes. 

I may have forgotten to tell you this, but I brushed those baffles with a 50/50 mixture of wood glue and water to seal them up. I did this after noticing that moisture got to my front baffles right where they are exposed to the inside of the door. Nothing that would actually compromise their integrity, but covering them helps keep the water out. I would recommend pulling your front ones off and doing the same as it's a fairly quick procedure and helps ensure that they last a long time. 

Just be careful not to overdrive that sub. Being more of a competition SQL sub, it is assumed that the owner knows what he's doing. You heard what it sounds like when it exceeds its excursion limitations, so adjust your gains so you don't exceed them. That amp provides plenty of clean power and the sub itself is very ruggedly built. It should serve you very well.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I finally got a decent video of my 10" IDmax. Even though this is showing the SPL side of the sub; it will blow you away on SQ especially with classic rock or even metal. You can feel the kick drum in your chest. 
My girlfriend told me O my god my throat is vibrating. 




I have one more Video of the Excursion, but youtube was having probs loading it. so ill try one more time after i get off work tonight.

I believe the song is Young Jezzy. > J.E.Z.Z.Y


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

My IDMax10 also had the ability to make it harder to breathe. It's incredible how much raw power and finesse that subwoofer is capable of. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Rodden8 (Oct 6, 2012)

visit my channel..i'm installing a system also..its work in progress but it's coming along nicely..enjoy your new system.TheCorpsmanChannel's channel - YouTube


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> I finally got a decent video of my 10" IDmax. Even though this is showing the SPL side of the sub; it will blow you away on SQ especially with classic rock or even metal. You can feel the kick drum in your chest.
> My girlfriend told me O my god my throat is vibrating.
> 
> 
> ...


I just got a chance to watch that on my computer, since I was on my phone earlier and didn't see the video. That's hilarious that your mirror falls when you hit heavy bass beats! LOL That sub really pounds. You should a video with repetitive beats to show the excursion that sub is capable of.


----------



## teacher38 (Sep 16, 2012)

I just installed my sub and amp yesterday. When the bass hits, my rear view mirror immediately falls down. Granted, I'm not going to keep it anywhere near that loud most of the time but it was surprisingly easy to knock down. 


Sent from my iPad using Autoguide


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

teacher38 said:


> I just installed my sub and amp yesterday. When the bass hits, my rear view mirror immediately falls down. Granted, I'm not going to keep it anywhere near that loud most of the time but it was surprisingly easy to knock down.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Autoguide


What type of sub and amp you have?


----------



## teacher38 (Sep 16, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> What type of sub and amp you have?


I just added my set up to my signature. I'm running an Audiobahn A8000T (I know I know but it's lasted for about 10 years now and pushes the sub hard), 12" Alpine Type R in a 2.3 cu. ft. ported box tuned to 31 hz, and a Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.1 signal processor/line out converter. It's more than loud enough for me.

I do plan to switch the sub over to a smaller box sometime soon though. It takes up too much room in the trunk and I'm not trying to have the loudest bass anymore. I also plan on replacing the front door speakers with some Focals.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok this is 2 Bass test tracks being pushed through the sub


----------

